# Forelle ausnehmen?



## Mozartkugel (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

sollte man die Forelle vor dem filetieren ausnehmen? Bei Barschen klappt das ganz gut (ohne ausnehmen), aber wie ist das bei einer Forelle?

Gruß


----------



## Forellenjaeger (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

ich nehme immer erst die Forelle aus,um sie dann anschließend zu filetieren!!!
Klappt meiner meinung nach am besten!!!


----------



## eifelmarc (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Tach auch, 

ich nehme auch die Forellen erst aus, das geht auch sehr schnell und sauber das ausnehmen, daher sollte das kein Thema sein.

Gruß


----------



## maflomi01 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

ich nehme meine Trutten auch immer vorher aus weil ich die Bauchgräten einfach mit durch Säbel diese werden anschließend vorsichtig rausgeschält .
Würde sich ein bisschen schlecht machen wenn da noch das ganze Gelumpe drin wäre , würde ich ja die Galle mit durch schnibbeln


----------



## Syntac (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

ich filetiere so, warum doppelte Arbeit machen. 
Die Galle (und eigentlich auch sonst nix) wird dabei nicht verletzt.


----------



## Heidechopper (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Für mich gilt grundsätzlich: erst ausnehmen und säubern, dann weiter verarbeiten. Eine reine Hygienefrage. Auch Fische haben Keime in den Eingeweiden, deren Verbreitung es zu verhindern gilt. Und das Filetieren geht dann auch leichter.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Ich filetiere zwar grundsätzlich den kompletten Fisch, warum auch zusätzliche Arbeit, aber Forelle ausnehmen leicht gemacht, bitte schön:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3xbi6FnVn4


----------



## Fin (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Für mich gilt grundsätzlich: erst ausnehmen und säubern, dann weiter verarbeiten. Eine reine Hygienefrage. Auch Fische haben Keime in den Eingeweiden, deren Verbreitung es zu verhindern gilt. Und das Filetieren geht dann auch leichter.
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf



Bei Wild und sonstigem Fleisch(Fleischqualität!) absolut wichtig, kann also beim Fisch nicht verkehrt sein.#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich filetiere zwar grundsätzlich den kompletten Fisch, warum auch zusätzliche Arbeit, aber Forelle ausnehmen leicht gemacht, bitte schön:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3xbi6FnVn4




hab das schon gemacht, manchmal klappt es auf Anhieb ganz gut, manchmal reiße ich die Kiemen ab. Irgendwas mache ich noch falsch #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hab das schon gemacht, manchmal klappt es auf Anhieb ganz gut, manchmal reiße ich die Kiemen ab. Irgendwas mache ich noch falsch #c



Die Kiemen sollen doch abreißen, bzw. sollen die mit rausgerissen werden.


----------



## antonio (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hab das schon gemacht, manchmal klappt es auf Anhieb ganz gut, manchmal reiße ich die Kiemen ab. Irgendwas mache ich noch falsch #c



wie kommst du beim filetieren an die kiemen.
und filetieren ohne vorheriges ausnehmen klappt sehr gut, wenn man es kann.
warum also wie gesagt zusätzliche arbeit.

antonio


----------



## Mr.Esox lucius (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Bei Forellen würde ich erst mal ausnehmen und dann filetieren.
Bei Weißfischen wie Brassen oder Rotauge filetiere ich sie als allererstes.
Sehr viele andere Fische habe ich auch noch nicht zubereitet also weis ich nicht was man am besten bei diversen anderen Fischen macht  

Gruß


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Für mich gilt grundsätzlich: erst ausnehmen und säubern, dann weiter verarbeiten. Eine reine Hygienefrage. Auch Fische haben Keime in den Eingeweiden, deren Verbreitung es zu verhindern gilt. Und das Filetieren geht dann auch leichter.
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf



Wenn du es hygienisch haben willst, solltest du aber genau anders herum verfahren, da du so nichtmal Gefahr läufst die Bauchhöhle geschweige denn die Verdauungsorgane zu verletzen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn du es hygienisch haben willst, solltest du aber genau anders herum verfahren, da du so nichtmal Gefahr läufst die Bauchhöhle geschweige denn die Verdauungsorgane zu verletzen



|rolleyes

#h


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

So ich hab jetzt extra für euch 2 Videos gedreht bei meiner Arbeit. 



http://www.vidup.de/v/66BNt/

http://www.vidup.de/v/EF75g/


Ps: Ich weiß nicht wie lange die Videos da online bleiben,also guckt es euch lieber 2 mal mehr an.

Und bevor die frage kommt,ja ich habe mit eigener Fischzucht sowie anderen Fischzüchtern zutun.


Wir nehmen sie vor dem filitieren immer aus.


Solltet ihr noch fragen haben dann fragt ruhig.

#h


----------



## madpraesi (1. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Hallo Gründler,
danke für die tollen Videos.
#6

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

So, konnte heute wieder üben... hab 4 Forellen gefangen. Ich hab den Dreh langsam raus :m


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

@gründler:

1.tolle videos.
2.nicht die schnellste methode
3.tip von Profi zu Profi,versuch mal die Orginal Windmühlmesser mit der kurzen gebogenen Klinge|rolleyes

gruß

lausi


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Danke an Gründler !

Endlich mal schnell und einfach online erklärt - super.

Ich wende Methode 2 an - wußte gar nicht, dass die professionell ist, hat mir mal ein Angler gezeigt.

Ich finde der Vorteil dass die Brustflossen fehlen liegt darin, dass das Fleisch bei Gefriervorgang an den Brustflossen immer so bräunlich wird und tranig schmeckt.

Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass bei fehlenden B-Flossen mehr Rauch beim Räuchern drankommt...ist aber nur meine persönl. Meinung !

R.S.


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

was macht ihr mit dem hinteren Teil des Rückmarkblutes? Mit dem Löffel lässt es sich (zumindest vorne) ganz einfach entfernen, aber hinten muss man die Wirbelgräte durchstoßen. 

Im Video werden die nicht wirklich sauber entfernt. Ist dies auch nicht notwendig?


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> was macht ihr mit dem hinteren Teil des Rückmarkblutes? Mit dem Löffel lässt es sich (zumindest vorne) ganz einfach entfernen, aber hinten muss man die Wirbelgräte durchstoßen.
> 
> Im Video werden die nicht wirklich sauber entfernt. Ist dies auch nicht notwendig?



Klar muss der Siff (Niere) raus, min ne Zahnbürste!


----------



## gründler (2. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @gründler:
> 
> 1.tolle videos.
> 2.nicht die schnellste methode
> ...


 

Habe die Messer und weiß wie gut die sind,aber je nach laune nehm ich das welches gerade rumliegt.

Habe extra bißchen langsamer gemacht,wenn ich will brauch ich pro fisch ca.40-45sek.


Der Süff hinten in ne Löcher: Entweder durchschneiden oder mit Bürste,aber man muss es nicht unbedingt übertreiben wenn da bißchen drin bleibt geht keiner von tot.

lg


----------



## maflomi01 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

ich nehme meistens eine Schere um den Bauch auf zuschneiden , mit dieser entferne ich auch die Niere aus diesen Vertiefungen einfach bei geschlossener Schere hinten ansetzen und nach vorne ziehen evtl. wiederholen geht super , ok Zahnbürste geht auch


----------



## Stulle (3. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> was macht ihr mit dem hinteren Teil des Rückmarkblutes? Mit dem Löffel lässt es sich (zumindest vorne) ganz einfach entfernen, aber hinten muss man die Wirbelgräte durchstoßen.
> 
> Im Video werden die nicht wirklich sauber entfernt. Ist dies auch nicht notwendig?



ich schneide bei meinen fischen (meist dorsche) gleich die 
kehle durch, Hier die große anleitung, das hat den vorteil das das noch schlagende herz den fisch komplet durch die durchtrente Halsschlagader ausblutet, das erfüllt nicht nur die gesetzliche vorschrift sondern erhöht auch die fleisch qualität und mann muss kein blut kratzen:vik:


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Stulle schrieb:


> ich schneide bei meinen fischen (meist dorsche) gleich die
> kehle durch, Hier die große anleitung, das hat den vorteil das das noch schlagende herz den fisch komplet durch die durchtrente Halsschlagader ausblutet, das erfüllt nicht nur die gesetzliche vorschrift sondern erhöht auch die fleisch qualität und mann muss kein blut kratzen:vik:


Mit dem "Rückenmarkblut" meint Mozartkugel aber sehr wahrscheinlich die Niere - und die kann man auch durch nen Kehlschnitt nicht vom noch schlagenden Herzen rauspumpen lassen


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

ja stimmt, die Niere meine ich. Werde es mal mit der Bürste versuchen. Filetieren muss ich auch noch bisschen üben, obwohl mir Forelle am liebsten als ganzes auf dem Grill ist, mnnn lecker |supergri


----------



## Stulle (3. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mit dem "Rückenmarkblut" meint Mozartkugel aber sehr wahrscheinlich die Niere - und die kann man auch durch nen Kehlschnitt nicht vom noch schlagenden Herzen rauspumpen lassen



Zum verständnis wir reden von dem hier oder #c das ist blut und nicht die niere seit ich direckt die kehle durchschneide is beim schlachten nichts mehr davon zu sehen.

Und es giebt extra schmale bürsten die vorne abgerundet sind die funktionieren auch gut


----------



## maflomi01 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*

Ist doch scheiß egal wie das Teil Heißt wichtig ist nur es muss Raus wenn man den Fisch nicht Filetieren will ,
wenn ich Filet Schneide lasse ich die drin


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Forelle ausnehmen?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Zum verständnis wir reden von dem hier oder #c das ist blut und nicht die niere seit ich direckt die kehle durchschneide is beim schlachten nichts mehr davon zu sehen.
> 
> Und es giebt extra schmale bürsten die vorne abgerundet sind die funktionieren auch gut



Der *dunkle der Wirbelsäule anliegende Organ* ist die Niere. Diese ist natürlich stark durchblutet - immerhin ist die Aufgabe der Niere die Ausscheidung von Schadstoffen. Durch den Kehlschnitt kann man die Niere nicht abschaffen.
#h


----------

